# Free network monitoring software?



## Dasaki (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there anything decent in this area? I need to somehow prove that my brother's computer is sapping the rest of the network. I have some pretty good evidence already, but my family refuses to listen so I need something that can, from a single computer, monitor the usage of every device on the network.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 26, 2012)

It really depends on how your network is set up.  If it all wireless you may be able to pull reports from the A/P based on assigned IP address. If it wired you will need a managed switch to see the amount of port traffic.  Most good network monitor software uses SNMP and that usually requires the routers and switches to be "business class".


----------



## Dasaki (Jul 26, 2012)

It's pretty much all wireless, yeah. With a cheap Belkin router that I've spent all day going through with no success.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes generally the hardware has to be able to report to the monitoring software, most of the home stuff doesn't.  You could do speed tests with the suspect P/C off line and on line and see if there is a difference.  I use a fire wall that blocks out bound as well as inbound ports as needed some of the virus/malware use ports out side the normal, some of the newer home stuff is starting to do this also, this could be where the extra usage is coming from.


----------



## Dasaki (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I already know the network runs MUCH faster without his computer, I tend to just go into the router and block his MAC address when I really need to do something, which drastically increases my speed. But this isn't enough evidence for my mother to make him disable anything.. It's even worse in the fact that our ISP only gives us 200mb/day bandwidth before they slash the speed WAY down. Freaking satellite...


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 26, 2012)

Well if there is a wired run between your wireless and the satellite get a old hub in there and use wireshark to sniff the packets.  May be you can see what is using the bandwidth.  It may be something totally unexpected and un-needed.

Is there a way in the router to throttle his usage?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2012)

Wireshark.


----------



## kayfox (Jul 28, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Wireshark.



Also ntop and bandwidthd.

(bleh, internet connectivity at this conference sucks, too many hostile hosts)


----------



## Schecter (Jul 29, 2012)

i think belkin has bandwidth logs built into then, just access your routers admin settings.
run ipconfig on the CMD to get the default gateway, i don't know what typically belkins are off the top of my head.


----------



## Jaxinc (Aug 2, 2012)

lol if you have access to the router you can always just kick him off when you think he's hogging it.


----------



## darkflame4 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would use wireshark. It can show you everything that's going on in the network.


----------

